# Checking the WGA version



## Devrathnd (Apr 19, 2007)

How to check the WGA (Windows genuine Advantage) vesion in my XP SP2

Please guys. Why are you not helping me or i think there is no person here having information and a kind nature


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 19, 2007)

GO to folder
	
	



```
C:\WINDOWS\system32
```

then look for file
	
	



```
WgaTray.exe
```

now right click on it , then go to version tab , here you'll see the version of the WGA plugin you have.


----------



## Devrathnd (Apr 19, 2007)

there is no file called wgatray. I searched whole of my PC


----------



## anandk (Apr 19, 2007)

search for the KB905474 .exe file /logfile ...


----------

